# Horse Riding



## tone

Has anyone continued riding whilst pregnant? Obviously nothing crazy like going out showjumping, but just general schooling and hacking?
Just my mum said she did it with me till 7 months. Im just not sure if its a very smart idea??


----------



## darkheaven77

tone said:


> Has anyone continued riding whilst pregnant? Obviously nothing crazy like going out showjumping, but just general schooling and hacking?
> Just my mum said she did it with me till 7 months. Im just not sure if its a very smart idea??

its ok if you have a nice safe horse u have been riding for years my mum rode with me till the day i was born :hug:


----------



## ryder

I ride professionally, I actually fell off one of the racehorses I train very hard when I first was pregnant. Although I didnt even know at the time that I was pregnant. 

But ya, as long as your on safe horses you are fine. And as long as you are comfortable, that goes with anything during pregnancy, do what is comfortable.

Ive jumped a few times since being pregnant, but just small, nothing over 3ft. 

Unfortunately my baby was unplanned, and as happy as I am, I have alot of commitments that I couldnt just drop when I found out. I try and be as safe as possible though, and will likely cut down my numbers soon.


----------



## bigbelly2

I think here to be diligent is the best piece of advice, if you have had your horses a long time then you will know their character, however, we never 100% our horses and they can be very unpredictable indeed with no warning *even the safest plodders* i personally wouldnt ride as i would worry and would hate to have to contend or even comprehend if anything happened, any risk factor you can take out of your pregnancy i would but this is not right for everyone this is just my opinion!

h x


----------



## Blob

I have to give up with the horse for a while, luckily my sister is keeping eventing them for me. I always said i'd continue with it but my OH and mum refused to let me so im verrrrrry bored and watching my sis event them is sooo not fun!! I spoke to quite a few folk and most stopped after 4months and others said that they rode with their first and decided babies were too precious and didnt with the second, its not too long and i'v already got my next stressage n sj ones lined up in november ha ha ha!! I think it depends on what you're riding my baby one went over backwards with me and jumped me off when i didn know i was pregnant and i dont want to just hack i want to compete, my dressage trainer is one of the paraolympic riders and she did until she couldn get back on again and she keeps trying to get me to get back on once my sis has ridden him. 
But i soooo much want to ride but i know if anything did go wrong i'd hate myself. I know they say that you shouldn unless ur experienced and all but i train with the YR and JRs and i'm not sure the selectors would be so happy if they knew and its not worth it in the end. 

Hope you make the right decision for you i dont think there is a right or wrong one here

Ha ha ha ha oh i do love the long post but when ur talking ponies can talk forever ha ha ha!!


----------



## tinytoes

i didnt. no way did i want any extra jiggling-about in the early days to risk anything being dislodged (as daft as that may sound) and I wasnt prepared to risk a fall.
Even the calmest of horses can get spooked.


----------



## lifeguard

The fall is the risk. As long as your confident in your horse & your skills I would say go for it!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I did work with horses, but I've had two scares so far with my pregnancy so gave it up.

I've also put my horse out on loan until after the baby is born. I hate the idea, but he's a 16.3hh 6 year old and there is no way I can risk riding him as he's still a baby and unpredictable. At least this way he'll be competed over the summer, hunted in the winter and I can put my feet up and relax.


----------



## ryder

Its one thing to say not to ride, but when horses are your life its another thing to actually not ride. Alot of people wouldnt understand how hard it is though. I already know in a month or 2 I wont be able to ride many of the horses I currently ride.

Look at the Olympic dressage rider Anky, she went to the olympics and WEG during both her pregnancies. She was 5 months the last.


----------



## Sparky0207

My horses are my life but ive not ridden since about 3 months. Ive got 2 youngsters and both are still a bit green so didnt want to risk a fall, but I must admit, its killing me not riding them!!

I was going to continue riding my older one but a friend has advised me against it and she is exercising all 3 of them for me now

xxx


----------



## Blob

ryder said:


> Its one thing to say not to ride, but when horses are your life its another thing to actually not ride. Alot of people wouldnt understand how hard it is though. I already know in a month or 2 I wont be able to ride many of the horses I currently ride.
> 
> Look at the Olympic dressage rider Anky, she went to the olympics and WEG during both her pregnancies. She was 5 months the last.

I totally agree its killing me not to ride i have nothing left to do, i stayed at home so that i could ride and go to uni and now i have NOTHING to do, i could never ever give my horses up. Loads of the top riders keep going Mary King went and won team gold did she not when she was preggers. If i was allowed i totally would have kept going i just cant now cos i agreed not to and then if it went wrong it would be my fault grrrr...


----------



## ryder

I thought about taking my horse to one or 2 early events this year, but I decided not to. We are just going to work on our dressage. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/jo_xena/canterdownvic2.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

I was told that unless you have been doing it regularly before you were pregnant that it's not the best idea. We've just moved to a property that we can have horses I have to sait myself with just grooming for now neighbors actually offered us a really good deal on a couple of horses... Can wait to get to ride again.


----------



## staceymy

I worked as a groom before i got pregnant. The day before i found out i had a fall and the horse fell on top of me. I actually gave up my job at 6wks pregnant because i didnt want to lose another baby. I also have 2 horses which i loaned out. I know a few people tho that have rode all the way through there pregnancies. Listen to you body and dont over do it. If your used to it then it shouldnt hurt.


----------



## Pyrrhic

ryder said:


> Alot of people wouldnt understand how hard it is though. I already know in a month or 2 I wont be able to ride many of the horses I currently ride.

Ditto. This is the longest amount of time I will have gone not riding. I hate the idea of someone else caring for my horse, but there's nothing I can do about it. Especially now the nights are longer and the days are warmer I get really itchy feet to go and ride! Arrrgh!!


----------



## Blob

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/Vader2.jpg

Vader at Burghley

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/Flo.jpg

Jo at Floors 

I hope that works but they are my babies :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## DonnyDoo

My friend rode until she was just too big to get on the horse..around 8 months I think!! No one could of stopped her anyway!


----------



## ryder

Blob, you are very lucky to live in the UK and so close to such good venues like Burghley... Im very jealous.


----------



## Blob

I know im always tempted to move to NZ with them but i would just miss having all the events everywhere and they are all so good. Where are you btw? I cant wait to get back on my pony (the one at the bottom got put down 2 weeks ago got serious colic :cry: ) But i have a foal born in July which is soooo exiting, its the second one :happydance: yaaay!!

Sorry i can just talk too much on this subject the only one i know tons about ha ha ha everything else i feel bit clueless about. :blush: :blush:


----------



## nikky0907

Lovely pics Blob,you have a beautiful horse...

I stopped riding after I found out! I'm scared that something might happen,since riding is one of the top causes of miscarriage...

I miss it sooooo much...I go to see him but I have to restrain myself from riding him...I can't wait to be able to go again!:hissy:


----------



## BeckyBoo

I did riding with my friend up until 15 weeks and stopped.

But then I don't own them, she does. But I can ride. So i understand where you still have to keep up your own horses matinence.


----------



## tinytoes

lifeguard said:


> The fall is the risk. As long as your confident in your horse & your skills I would say go for it!

I'd say even a calm horse can have a bad moment if spooked by something out of your control. Or run into a tree or something.
Even the best of riders can be thrown or caught out. I dont think it's necessarily about ability.

Personally i didnt want to take any risks. Like I wouldnt ride a motor bike either. Or go on fair ground rides. Or go parachuting or re-tile my roof. I dont even like swimming when it's very busy with lots of kids jumping in and lots of stray feet about. But plenty do.


----------



## ryder

Blob said:


> Where are you btw? :

In am in Ontario, Canada... Our events here are nothing lol... We have a few good places, but its not like yours. I had been planning on trying to get to a couple events in the states this year :( but that wont happen, my poor horse. 



Nikky, I dont know where you got that riding is the top cause for miscarriages... because it is not. Miscarriages happen because there was something wrong with the baby from the beginning, or the mother has too much scarring or other issues. 

The risk with riding is hard falls. This is what makes it dangerous... Or getting kicked. And you have to fall very, very hard... I had one fall before I found out I was pregnant, and it was quite hard as it was from gallop on a racehorse. 

The baby is actually very well protected, especially in the beginning, later in pregnancy you risk pucturing or tearing the uterus. 

You would be surprised at how much physical trauma a mother can sustain and the baby be just fine... In fact, most physicians here will tell you to keep riding if you want to, as long as its on a horse you know.


----------



## ryder

Tinytoes, it actually is about ability and riding skill. Someone who rides 5-8 horses a day is not going to fall off that easily... trus me. Someone who rides once a week, yes, they may fall. When you are used to riding dificult horses you learn how to stay on better. 

My horse is actually quiet for the most part. Ive had her for a long time and when you ride a horse every day also, they do become more predictable. Even their spooks are predicatable. especially with a sport like eventing.


----------



## tinytoes

ryder said:


> Tinytoes, it actually is about ability and riding skill. Someone who rides 5-8 horses a day is not going to fall off that easily... trus me. Someone who rides once a week, yes, they may fall. When you are used to riding dificult horses you learn how to stay on better.
> 
> My horse is actually quiet for the most part. Ive had her for a long time and when you ride a horse every day also, they do become more predictable. Even their spooks are predicatable. especially with a sport like eventing.

we'll agree to disagree then.  

A great rider is less likely to fall yes. But any chance is a chance too many for me personally.
I guess it's different if riding is your way of earning a living. Like I say, I'm trying to stay out of all sorts of scrapes _just in case._ Myabe i'm a worrier. I just know I'd feel so awful if something happened. I only ride for fun so it's easy for me to avoid it.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I wouldn't mind riding an older horse, and have considered riding my friends gelding (who's more push button) as I know him, but for me I can't risk riding my youngster. Not because I considered myself to be a bad rider, but because he is prone to big childish strops! lol! :) He will either work beautifully, or get into his head that all the bushes contain horse eating monsters. I don't want to be sat on him not pushing him forward as I should do because of the baby. He needs to be worked properly, and I don't want to compromise that because I'll be worried about the baby. 

I think you can minimise the risks greatly though. ie doing dressage and schooling is less risky than eventing. I think you just have to know your own body, your skill level and your horse and then make a decision that is right for you.

I know a woman who rode an absolute loony of a horse up until a week before she was due.


----------



## Blob

I just cannot wait to get back on, if i hadnt of agreed to not i would be riding. If you get that ha ha ha, i just mean i couldn cope with the guilt of my OH cos he was the one who wanted me stop. Grrr... cos its not my job tho (just my life ha ha) its not worth it for me, i have my sis taking good care of them so all good really. My mum just wets herself that ive already got down the training in november ha ha ha!! Do you have race horses then, or point to pointers?


----------



## tinytoes

rafwife said:


> He will either work beautifully, or get into his head that all the bushes contain horse eating monsters. ...
> 
> I know a woman who rode an absolute loony of a horse up until a week before she was due.


aww bless your horse! 

woman sounds like her horse to me....a touch loony


----------



## Pyrrhic

tinytoes said:


> aww bless your horse!

He's a complete idiot. He likes to play fetch...with sticks. :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Ooooh my baby one does that when i ride him i get one out a tree and hold it over his head and u either throw it or he tries to reach it. He is a wierdo of a horse though :)


----------



## Farie

I will continue to ride my own until I don't feel comfy any longer, I know mine well, they are *pretty* sensible and I trust them.
I wouldn't sit on something very young, silly, or to likely to try to put me on the floor!

I'd like to think I would be able to ride up to about 6 months, but who knows how I'll feel when the time comes.

*edited to add I'll also probably continue paragliding until I feel to fat to fly!!*


----------



## ColtonsMom

I rode one the summer I found out I was pregnant. I didn't know at the time though. I would have been like 2 weeks when I rode it!


----------



## ryder

Blob said:


> Do you have race horses then, or point to pointers?

They are flat racers :) unfortunately, like alot of great things, point to point does not happen in Canada... I train them from Oct-April and then they return to the track for racing. 

I know my OH worries, but he also trusts me and my judgement... and knows that there is no way in hell he'd keep me away... lol


----------



## Blob

Argh im too tall here for doing flats, i like point to pointers though was going to work at a yard near me that has them during the winter when mine are on holiday - just looks tons of fun :)
So do you just have your own now since they have gone back? Thinking that trying to get on them in oct might be a slightly hilarious sight ha ha ha!!

Also i know now that i'm not going to be able to do so much eventing next year, since im at uni and will have a baby going to be a bit hard to pay for, think my mum totalled it at £90 a day (ouch) not sure what that is to you, so think i will be cutting down ha ha! So annoying tho cos he's qualified for tons this year and i have to now watch my sis doing it on him (cry)


----------



## ryder

I have one horse of my own (a Thoroughbred). Her sire actually did flat racing in the UK for awhile. 

I am still training 5 other horses right now... plus working part-time in a hospital LOL! Im trying to finish up with one client though and that will take away 2 of the horses. 

Yes, im sure in Sept/Oct I will look silly trying to get on and off lol... But if I cant do it easily I will just stop and lunge my horse so I can keep her fitness up. No one else can ride her (her choice, not mine lol).

Eventing here costs about the same as yours. We spend approximately 300-400$ on an event depending on where it is. I wanted to go to quebec to event as alot of the amercans go there too, and that would likely be more because they hold traditional 3 days.


----------



## Blob

Ha ha i meant EVERY day of the year it costs that much (according to my mothers books mind) this does include competing a fair number of horses though. All adds up, you can do it on a shoe string or somehow spend a fortune.. tee hee i guess when we're travelling 8-9 hours to compete its alot, all the junior trials are down south and the training is like 100 per horse for the team training is mental, hoping that my sis gets lottery funding this year, would help. Grrrrr i soo want to get back on got to go down to the school and help her jump my pony *cries* 
Am soooo jealous of you boo hoo


----------



## ryder

lol well here im not sure the cost per day, but I pay $400 a month to keep my horse at a stable with an indoor school, and then her vet bills which is about $300 a year, and then trimming and shoes, I only shoe in the summer, so half the year I pay $25 every 6 weeks and half I pay $80 for shoes. 

So its not terribly bad here for cost I guess... lol

I dont live in an area with alot of good coaches, so mine drives an hour once a month to my place.


----------



## Blob

Ah i couldn cope with that, i phone mine when ever i'm having a panic attack. Have to say she normally just laughs at me lots tee hee!! Im going to have to learn to cope on my own tho now ha ha ha!! Awww i cant wait my lil sis doing 2 internationals this year going to be funny to watch me toddling around trying to groom for her tee hee not sure i'll be too fab on the dancing at night tho ha ha ha!! The second one i'll be at my due date almost ha ha be a bit of a laugh. Eeek!!


----------



## ryder

aww 2 internationals, that is awesome. I've told a friend I will come with her and be photographer, but she has a big 16.3h hanovarian and I get to coach her dressage, so I wont be groom.. lol.. I might help her with other things, but I think Im going to enjoy wearing shorts and sandles too much to do horse handling this summer.

I really will miss eventing though :(


----------



## sacha

Blob I am just like you, horses are my livelihood so I cant give them up. I have 2 very green babies that need bringing on but I have decided not to, as I had a very bad accident with major surgery in Jan and now the pregnancy. But I am riding the others and still handling all the horses. I work on a showing yard and breed my own so will just have to be careful. 
I'm 14 weeks and not showing at all, so will carry on riding for as long as it is comfortable. Haven't actually told work yet but I ought to incase they think I am getting fat


----------



## Blob

sacha said:


> Haven't actually told work yet but I ought to incase they think I am getting fat

:rofl: :rofl: 
Maybe just let them think that until someone says something ha ha ha!! My friend kept on riding she got a small ladder to get on said it was very difficult with her balance and ended up being forced to stop when one of them came galloping along the road cos she'd been dumped in the fells by it :dohh: ha ha!! She was baaad though kept on riding ones that were just broken in all the way through. 


Ryder, i know i love going to the 3days soooo much more fun, i just like feeling important and wearing the wrist bands :rofl: weirdo!! Nah i love grooming them cos i get obsessed with it :rofl: not sure how good i will be at bending down for chalking and hoof oil mind also the hills at blair might be bit painful for me ha ha ha ahhhh well be a laugh (or will be a laugh for everyone else to watch me anyhoo)


----------



## tone

Well girls spoke to the midwife yesterday and she said its totally fine, apparently even if you fall, the bubs is so well cushioned it would only hurt you! So im going to carry on until i can get on!! :D

Lovely pictures too everyone!! 


Heres a couple of pictures of my big boy Lantern:


https://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h282/playgirl024/mendlanty.jpg 

Ignore me and my stupid face pulling lol!

https://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h282/playgirl024/17373645a7155860030l.jpg


----------



## ryder

Awww, very pretty horse, Tone! Im glad your midwife okayed you to keep going. 

Im still riding the barely broke ones too lol... Probably isnt good, i'e been riding my whole life though, so no one will stop me now.


----------

